# Popeye vs. Cloudy Eye?



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

I have one female black molly who has some sort of disease, but I'm not sure what it is. It doesn't appear to be cloudy, but it doesn't appear to be popping out either. It's almost as if theres a flowy, film encasing the eye. Her behavior hasn't really changed and she's still eating well. The film is bright white and only affets one eye. 

What do I treat for? 

Also, this is only the second fish that has been sick in the tank and the first was a female black molly, which she replaced. However, I think she may have been sick when I purchased her.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok we'll try to help you and "miss mollie" out,got a few questions first.
What else is in tank with mollie ?
What size is tank?
How long has it been set up?
Do you have test kit to check ammonia,nitrite and nitrate?pH is helpful also.
Do you change water ,and if so how much how often.
Sorry to sound like an interogation but all info will help everyone give better answers.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

The tank is a 55 gallon tall... In the tank I have 6 Neon Tetras, 3 Glass Catfish, 3 Dalmatian Platys, 2 Black Mollies (including Miss Mollie), 2 Gold Doublon Mollies, 2 Angelfish, 1 Betta, 1 Yellow Pleco and 1 Kuhli Loach. The tank has been established for 6 months or so. I do have a kit... I have done a test in a little while, but last time, about a month ago everything was within normal parameters. I do water changes every other week and will up it to once a week with the sick Molly. I'm curious as to whether I should add some meds to the tank and if so what. So far, I do not have a hospital tank set up, but am working on it. It still needs to cycle and what not.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks!
Now you need to see if the other fish are tolerant of salt.Aquarium salt or uniodised table salt could be used and may be helpful to mollie,but not sure if otherfish will tolerate it.If they can, then 1 tablespoon per 5 gl would be a good dose to start with.
You would probly be best with salt in a hospital tank just to be safe.I'll check into other options for you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Epsom salts are also exceptable(but is TOTALLY DIFFERENT THAN SALT).The whole idea behind salt or epsom salt is to help the fish osmoregulate(intake and discharge fluids)better,as if not a physical injury(boo boo eye) then the fluids build up behind the eye and open the door to bacterial infections.
Here's a good link to popeye;
Popeye in Fish


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

I already have some aquarium salt in the tank and everyone has been doing well. I looked at the link for popeye and I'm curious because what my Molly has doesn't look like that. I've seen popeye on other fish growing up with tanks, but what my molly has looks almost like a bag over the eye. It's kinda flowy and a thick white color. The eye doesn't appear to really be protruding so much as there is something surrounding the whole thing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

For cloudy eye massive water changes for 1-2 weeks often solves the problem.Water quality is #1 issue in cloudy eye,then nutrition.Look into the nutritional needs of the mollie and see if the food you offer is appropriate.
I would do 30-50% waterchanges daily or everyotherday at least for 1-2 weeks and see if it clears up.
Do you know your pH? Low pH often is an issue also.
Here's alink to many fish disease including cloudy eye.
If you could post pic of mollie it may be helpful.
Fish Cloudy Eyes


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok... So I was able to return home to check on my black molly and good news... the eye issue is gone. I treated the water for popeye and it seems to have worked. I'm thinking she was ill when I purchased her and it didn't appear until later. However, I did do a complete water test. My PH was at or around 7.0, I had 0 nitrites and the nitrates were present on the lower to moderate end. The only thing was my water hardness was kinda high... Does this matter? I'm not necessarily trying to breed any fish and I don't really have any difficult fish to deal with.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The molly and most livebeares prefer hard water so no big deal there.
Congrats on healthy fish.Keep up on waterchanges and all should go well.Try to keep nitrates 40ppm or under.
Enjoy!


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Yup! That's about where they are between 20 and 40ppm. 

Thanks!


----------

